# AMT Ertl 18965 Chevy El Camino



## pdownsd (Feb 13, 2012)

Does anyone know where i can get instructions to this model????

1965 El Camino AMT Ertl model #31741


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

This should be it:

http://public.fotki.com/drasticplas...nstruction_sheets/amt-12/amt-1965-chevy-el-c/

The model number's not the same, but it is for the AMT 65 El Camino


----------



## pdownsd (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks so much!!!!!!


----------

